# extra money anyone?



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Howdy,
It's been several years, but the truth is, I'm not really a woodworker. And now I got old. After having a CABG in '09, I've found I can't really work on the lathe anymore, and my poor, overworked wife just doesn't have time to pick up the slack.

I'm wondering if anyone here would be interested in creating some items for me. I imagine most people here could do a far better job than we can. Wife says we would probably go through about 200 pieces a year.

I posted these years ago. These are perfume necklaces. They really don't take long to make and polish, and they can be made out of any pen blank. We'll just have to chat in more detail about the mandrel I made to make these on and specific dementions. We can provide all the glass vials that go into them. All we want is a finished wood piece and we can insert the glass, wire an hang them.

Anyone interested? Tell me what you would want to charge per piece (you or I can provide the wood)

You can email me directly at [email protected]

You can see more of them at
http://www.crystalmountain-aromatics.com/jewelry/woodies.htm


----------

